# Obama says &quot;“we need to take action. And we will&quot; against Russia



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Obama had an interview with Steve Inskeep of NPR talking about retaliating against Russian meddling in the elections, the article from the NYT talks about possible economic sanctions or cyber retaliation.

Hell of a way to count down the rest of his days in office...using EOs/EAs to stir stuff with the Ruskies and force someones hand before the Electorate meets it feels like.

http://mobile.nytimes.com/2016/12/1...ump-obama.html?referer=http://www.google.com/

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Obama will soon be back where he started a community activist . A dangerous one but his pen and phone will not have the power it does now. If he gets to out of line maybe the CIA will shut him up.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Liberal: to hold someone else accountable for there own failure.....Dems didn't lose the election because of the Russians, they lost because the general public is smarter then they are. We pushed back.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Sure is clear Obama will do every thing he can to make it rough on Trump as he takes office.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

rstanek said:


> Liberal: to hold someone else accountable for there own failure.....Dems didn't lose the election because of the Russians, they lost because the general public is smarter then they are. We pushed back.


The Democrats lost the election because they put forth a very bad candidate. Its that simple.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> Sure is clear Obama will do every thing he can to make it rough on Trump as he takes office.


Yes Sir, that is becoming evident.

Say what you will about GW Bush, but after leaving office he stayed out of the public eye. Even while BHOzo blamed and blamed and blamed and blamed him for EVERYTHING. It showed those who care about such things, one man's character....and another's lack of.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I was looking for some new targets to buy and I found this one .






. LMAO . I bought a package of 10 for $5.99 .


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Just GTFO!


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Nobody but Democrat troublemakers are buying this Russian meddling story. Come to think of it, I guess Obama qualifies.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Hussein will pour gasoline over the White House and light the match on his way out.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Urinal Cake said:


> Just GTFO!
> View attachment 32481


That's hilarious, I almost spilled my coffee haha
It says: "Be ready, uncle Vladimir is strong!"


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

C'mon ...where's the tin foilers....

Obama will start a war..... Claim he can't leave office......etc....


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

what are people smoking?
Obama can say anything he wants right now -he is on his way out.
trump all he has to do is wait, you think the Russians are stupid or something? they know they just have to wait a few months and trump will be in office, trump knows this too. Putin will by'ed his time and let Obama blah blah blah all he wants.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

***** WARNING *****

it's been announced that Obammy has scheduled a last minute press conference this afternoon - just before he leaves for Hawaii ....

you know the guy by now - weekend coupled with a 3 week vacation - throw in the hand grenade and runnnnnnn ....


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I am glad that Obama is finally getting tough. Unfriending Putin on Facebook may seem harsh but it was a necessary step to show we are serious... After all Obama will have no flexibility after he leaves office!!


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> I am glad that Obama is finally getting tough. Unfriending Putin on Facebook may seem harsh but it was a necessary step to show we are serious... After all Obama will have no flexibility after he leaves office!!


Ah but martial law can be called during a time of war. Martial law is when the Constitution is suspended, including an inauguration.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

sideKahr said:


> Nobody but Democrat troublemakers are buying this Russian meddling story. Come to think of it, I guess Obama qualifies.


The democrats are so freakin' stupid but a huge portion of the US population are even stupider.

Take this Russian hacking story for instance. If it is true, isn't it the Federal Government's responsibility to keep up safe? Hell, the dems have been in office for 8 years, and the dems are lead by BHOzo, if any hacking was successful by a foreign country/operatives isn't it the President's responsibility?

Yet for some reason the media, the dems are pushing it was the repubes and Trump who was responsible? FUBAR people, FUBAR


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I apologize in advance if this meme insults anyone because I'm Russian, it's just friendly humour. When Obama mentioned drawing a red line, my country erupted in laughter and the most fantastic memes. I think this one was created by Americans though


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Big talk from a little man.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> Big talk from a little man.
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


This is for you Squatch










TG said:


> I apologize in advance if this meme insults anyone because I'm Russian, it's just friendly humour. When Obama mentioned drawing a red line, my country erupted in laughter and the most fantastic memes. I think this one was created by Americans though
> 
> View attachment 32513


There are NO such thing, as a offensive Obama Meme!









and Melania was born a female!


----------



## OakOwl (Nov 7, 2016)

It seems clear that the Democrats want war with Russia. Maybe it's a last ditch effort to try and stop Trump from taking office. It's also too funny about the US crying about an election getting influenced by an outside government.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

OakOwl said:


> It's also too funny about the US crying about an election getting influenced by an outside government.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Yup, that's usually what we do to other countries elections, ask Israel about Obama's personal meddling.... The pot calling Obama, 1/2 black.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Just saw this... "FBI backs CIA view that Russia intervened to help Trump win election"...
What the heck, are they coercing electoral college to not vote for Trump? So much for democracy..

https://www.washingtonpost.com/worl...7_story.html?tid=sm_fb&utm_term=.2caacd6757e8


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Do you realize that we are one of the few, if not the only, countries that have never been invaded? With the push going on now, that could change. Is that what he meant by hope and change?

I can tell you from personal experience that if you push someone who does not want to fight hard enough, they will. Worst ass whoopin I ever took. What a mistake.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

inceptor said:


> Do you realize that we are one of the few, if not the only, countries that have never been invaded? With the push going on now, that could change. Is that what he meant by hope and change?
> 
> I can tell you from personal experience that if you push someone who does not want to fight hard enough, they will. Worst ass whoopin I ever took. What a mistake.


I'm sorry but I must correct you. We've already been invaded by Mexico. Maybe no shots have been fired but 12 million people who were not invited sounds like a standing army to me.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

President Obama. This is your watch you are the CMF in charge right now. If all this hacking has been going on where the heck have you been?. If the FBI was favoring Trump why is Hillary not in jail now ? It the media was favoring Trump I would like to know what stations you were watching. Do you really thing that most of us are that stupid ?
News flash every country in the world has hackers . So do you. Why have you done nothing to shore up our systems. Why have you not called Hillary out for leave an easy way in for them. By the way you were also using that server to email her.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

News Flash while Obama threatens Russia
NSA WHISTLEBLOWER DESTROYS OBAMA'S RUSSIA NARRATIVE: "INSIDE LEAK, NOT HACKING"
December 16, 2016 admin 15 Comments POLITICS,

(ZeroHedge) - A group of retired senior intelligence officials, including the NSA whistleblower William Binney (former Technical Director, World Geopolitical & Military Analysis, NSA), have posted an open letter on consortiumnews.com that destroys the Obama administration's "Russian hacking" narrative.

hacker photo
Photo by zodman 
Within the letter, Binney argues that, thanks to the NSA's "extensive domestic data-collection network," any data removed remotely from Hillary Clinton or DNC servers would have passed over fiber networks and therefore would have been captured by the NSA who could have then analyzed packet data to determine the origination point and destination address of those packets. As Binney further notes, the only way the leaks could have avoided NSA detection is if they were never passed over fiber networks but rather downloaded to a thumb drive by someone with internal access to servers.

We have gone through the various claims about hacking. For us, it is child's play to dismiss them. The email disclosures in question are the result of a leak, not a hack. Here's the difference between leaking and hacking:

Leak: When someone physically takes data out of an organization and gives it to some other person or organization, as Edward Snowden and Chelsea Manning did.

Hack: When someone in a remote location electronically penetrates operating systems, firewalls or any other cyber-protection system and then extracts data.

All signs point to leaking, not hacking. If hacking were involved, the National Security Agency would know it - and know both sender and recipient.

In short, since leaking requires physically removing data - on a thumb drive, for example - the only way such data can be copied and removed, with no electronic trace of what has left the server, is via a physical storage device&#8230;
Binney further notes that the manner in which the media's "sources" are equivocating by using phrases like "our best guess" implies that the NSA has not been able to trace the Hillary or DNC "hacks" across fiber networks. And, since the NSA tracks basically every packet that travels across U.S. networks, Binney concludes that it's effectively impossible that the WikiLeaks data came from a "hack."&#8230;

NSA Whistleblower Destroys Obama's Russia Narrative: "Inside Leak, Not Hacking" - Liberty Headlines


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## OakOwl (Nov 7, 2016)

Even more ironic, Hillary Clinton's own words:

“I do not think we should have pushed for an election in the Palestinian territories. I think that was a big mistake,” said Sen. Clinton. “And if we were going to push for an election, then we should have made sure that we did something to determine who was going to win.”

She's only mad because someone else allegedly decided who was going to win our election instead of anointing herself the ruler like she did in the democratic primary.

A good quote I saw today



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

I would say as just a idiocratic guess that what ever wrong that was done originated in the very office that is investigating it.


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

Illini Warrior said:


> ***** WARNING *****
> 
> it's been announced that Obammy has scheduled a last minute press conference this afternoon - just before he leaves for Hawaii ....
> 
> you know the guy by now - weekend coupled with a 3 week vacation - throw in the hand grenade and runnnnnnn ....


First though he will be 45 minutes late like usual...


----------

